# cheap chairs in France?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've finally broken my favorite chair whilst in the Pyrenees. I've had it for decades and before I owned it the chair appeared in Carry on Camping where Sid James fat friend knackered it whilst ogling Barbara Windsors knockers.

So I guess it's not done badly.

Mrs D will be delighted as she doesn't like it anyway. So. Where's the best place to get a couple of matching fold away chairs in France? Nearest town is Lourdes so I can try the supermarkets there but anywhere else?

We may well venture into to Spain also where the nearest town will be Pamplona.

Chairs! Sorry Cheers!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take the chair down to Lourdes, pray, you might get a miracle :lol: 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Local boot sales. Plenty on Sat & Sun Barry. Haggling is half the fun.

Ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It's getting near the end of Summer so I would think the big supermarkets will be selling off their garden furniture cheap.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

blimey, is there anything you cant break? :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We bought some nice folding chairs in Carrefour, they are up at the factory now, but really nice lounger type of thing.

I can look on the label in the morning for you.

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Blimey, Barry - I was just saying to the missus that we hadn't had a "I've just broken (insert any part or accessory name here)" thread from Barry for a long time.

Before you buy a new chair, why not lose some weight, and it won't happen again! :lol: :wink: 

Colin


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

75 euroes may be too much but Super U in Saujon near Royan had lovely reclining Lafuma lounger chair. They are pricey but so comfortable.
Other stores will have them too. For cheap I would look in any supermarket/hypermarket though
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

+2 for the Lafumas  

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

+3 for Lafumas,

cheap does not mean good, *"buy cheap, buy often"* so take care to ensure if a price reduction IS offered that it is genuine..... many aren't....

Carrefour are OK, but there are fewer larish ones of them in the South than there used to be - due to a take-over and sale to Intermarche.

All the Hypermarkets are doing the same but it is back to school time now and that is THE big business so you may be too late for those....

Car boot = _Vide grenier_ or _vide maison_ may give you access to e.g. expat Brits selling contents before returning to UK (common at present).

Camping Car dealers will still have them available but will be more expensive.......

that is one time when *"only a rich person can afford to buy cheap"* will probably be a misnomer as you may be buying cheap goods at high prices.....

Just don't break the bank......... you have broken enough for this trip......

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Local boot sales. Plenty on Sat & Sun Barry. Haggling is half the fun.
> 
> Ray.


He wants a chair. Boots are next on the list.  8O


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nip over the border into Spain . . . Along any main highway you'll find rows of young nubile ladies sitting in lay-bys on white plastic chairs waiting for Christmas or rain or a lonely lorry driver . . . Find a 'busy' one, whip into the layby & nick her chair . . . You should time it quick - probably within 10minutes as she'll be back on display by 11minutes :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> camallison"]Blimey, Barry - I was just saying to the missus that we hadn't had a "I've just broken (insert any part or accessory name here)" thread from Barry for a long time.
> 
> Before you buy a new chair, why not lose some weight, and it won't happen again! :lol: :wink:
> 
> Colin


Hey up.

Are you saying that Barry emitting from the surf with pecks bulging and a 6 pack is just a photo shop image, and really he is a lard arse..... And as a lard arse he has broken his chair......

Oh dear I am shocked :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I think we have only seen a handful of super u stores on this trip. Will have a look at the model suggested in Lourdes tomorrow but €75! I think the one I broke cost 2d.

I managed to sit on it last night by wedging the collapsed bit on the side of the mountain. Problem with that is your not always parked next to one.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are able to get into Spain the chairs (a large variety) seemed a lot cheaper in the Chinese shops (not the bloody restaurants) that seem to be everywhere. 
I wouldn't nick any chairs from the 'Vende Wendy's' on the side of the roads as they might be a little stained!

Terry


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

What about the boat?


Would make a nice comfortable lounger. If the puncture repair holds


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Fternoon folks,

If your passing here I,ve got about 7 for sale.

norm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Serves you right .... fat git. :roll: 

ps, there is a specialist Obesity Unit at Sunderland Royal Hospital. I have booked you in for October 10th.


----------

